# New here!



## SXS427 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi, I'm a single gay woman, who is undergoing IVF for the first (hopefully last) time. I'm using donor sperm and I'm just coming to the end of the down regulation stage. My family and friends are great, but they don't really understand and I'm wondering if there is anybody here who is in a similar situation? Would be great to connect...


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to FF  

I'm going to pop your post over on the LGBT section where you'll find lots of support and advice.

Good luck  

Dory
Xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi SXS427
Welcome to FF   
Good luck with your current cycle, any questions fire away.


Poppy xx


----------



## Bobbleoff (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Poppy,

I'm new here too. Just starting out trying to get pregnant with my partner using donor insemination (she will be the one hopefully getting pregnant). We have been through all the GP bits and finally got the referral to the assisted conception unit so should be seen there in about 6 weeks. It seems to have taken ages just to get to this point! 

Is there anywhere that explains all the abbreviations people use on these forums? I can work some out but others have me baffled!

Kat x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kat here's a link to a post with abbreviations http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0 xx


----------



## Bobbleoff (Jul 25, 2013)

Great, thanks!


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here too! About to get started. Good luck


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

Welcome!

I've been following the threads for a while but have just started my first cycle for IUI. Looking forward to reading all of your journeys!

xox


----------

